# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Installation de certificat SSL

## elscorpio

Bonjour,

je cherche  installer un certificat ssl fournit par la socit GeoTrust, je me retrouve avec deux fichiers textes, un contenant le certificat (le fichier commence par "----BEGIN CERTIFICATE----" et se termine par "----END CERTIFICATE----" et l'autre contenant la cl prive "---BEGIN PRIVATE KEY---- et ---END PRIVATE KEY----" et j'aimerais savoir comment faire. J'ai utilis openSSL pour crer un fichier .cer mais j'ai une erreur  l'installation du certificat.


```

```

J'ai essay d'installer directement le fichier txt grce  IIS et l, l'installation se passe bien, je vois mon certificat dans la liste des certificats installs, mais il disparait ds que je change de fentre dans IIS.

Comment faire pour bien installer mon certificat?

Merci

Edit: j'ai oubli de prciser, je suis sous Windows server 2008R2

et la commande utilise pour crer mon certificat avec openSSL est:


```

```

----------


## elscorpio

Finalement, je ne suis pas pass par IIS mais j'ai suivi les instructions d'installation du certificat sur le site de l'autorit de certification.

Par contre attention quand vous commandez vos certificats de bien mettre le bon domaine et de ne pas commander un certificat pour un domaine et que votre site est dans un sous domaine.

Par exemple, ne commandez pas de certificat pour le domaine monsite.fr alors que votre site est sur le domaine www.monsite.fr; le certificat n'est pas valable pour les sous domaines du domaines pour lequel vous avez command le certificat; j'en ai fait la douloureuse exprience.

Salut

----------


## lamia25

je bute sur le mme problme depuis longtemps! est ce que vous pouvez me dtailler la procedure svp 

Merci

----------

